# Would you like to gift my girl with a quilt square?



## gibbsgirl

Hi ladies,

A while back I made a thread asking for info about buying my girl a sewing machine for her big 13 to old bday. Her bday is still a ways off. But, her daddy and grandpa have said they will make sure she's getting it.

I am working on getting her fabrics to go along with it, so she can get started as soon as she gets the gift.

And, I've gotten some good (I think?) Books that seem to cover a lot of basic sewing info.

Anyhoo, I was wondering it anyone had any leftover quilt squares that needed a home? I really don't have any sewing skills. But, I thought if a few ladies here had any homeless squares that they would be willing to drop in the mail in an envelope, it would be an exciting way for her to feel connected to some experienced sewers, and give her some pieces to look at and maybe attempt to copy with what I can get her so she could create some of her own quilt squares. She might even be able to use them all together to make a small quilt that would be a sentimental treasure for her and an encouragement to not give up on learning to sew, despite not having a very skilled mama to offer advice.

If any of you ladies would like to drop one in the mail, I could give you the address if you pm'd me.

Haven't been on a lot of this forums threads in the past, so not really sure if this is OK to ask. My apologies if it's not.

Thank you.


----------



## Pepsiboy

gibbsgirl said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> A while back I made a thread asking for info about buying my girl a sewing machine for her big 13 to old bday. Her bday is still a ways off. But, her daddy and grandpa have said they will make sure she's getting it.
> 
> I am working on getting her fabrics to go along with it, so she can get started as soon as she gets the gift.
> 
> And, I've gotten some good (I think?) Books that seem to cover a lot of basic sewing info.
> 
> Anyhoo, I was wondering it anyone had any leftover quilt squares that needed a home? I really don't have any sewing skills. But, I thought if a few ladies here had any homeless squares that they would be willing to drop in the mail in an envelope, it would be an exciting way for her to feel connected to some experienced sewers, and give her some pieces to look at and maybe attempt to copy with what I can get her so she could create some of her own quilt squares. She might even be able to use them all together to make a small quilt that would be a sentimental treasure for her and an encouragement to not give up on learning to sew, despite not having a very skilled mama to offer advice.
> 
> If any of you ladies would like to drop one in the mail, I could give you the address if you pm'd me.
> 
> Haven't been on a lot of this forums threads in the past, so not really sure if this is OK to ask. My apologies if it's not.
> 
> Thank you.


 gibbsgirl,

Nothing wrong with ASKING ! ! The worst that can happen is that people will say NO. No big deal. 

Is there a certain size square you are looking for ?? Let us know so others can help, too.

Dave


----------



## Kris in MI

I don't think it is a problem for you to ask. Similar to those who post about sewing or quilting or knitting or crocheting things for donation to homeless, nursing homes, someone who is ill, etc. Those who don't want to participate don't have to.

As Pepsiboy asked, knowing if there is a particular size or sizes of blocks wanted would be most helpful. That way the ones your daughter does receive will be compatible in terms of fitting them all together into a quilt top. If you have an assortment of sizes, say some are 8" and some are 15", some 6" or 12" or 9", it will be tough for a beginner (oh heck, tough for an experienced quilter!) to make them work with each other.


----------



## gibbsgirl

Pepsiboy said:


> gibbsgirl,
> 
> Nothing wrong with ASKING ! ! The worst that can happen is that people will say NO. No big deal.
> 
> Is there a certain size square you are looking for ?? Let us know so others can help, too.
> 
> Dave


Thanks. Is there a certain size that's standard? I not I figure at least if they have straight lines, she could assemble them by adding a border around some that will make them equal.

She has one good friend who loves sewing too. But, has the same situation with a mom who isn't very knowledgeable.

My girl has taken to confiscating all outgrown clothes, and carefully disassembling the and trying to learn how they were put together and reassembling them. That seems to be helping.

She wants to make a blanket for her bed. I've heard her talk about that. I wouldn't let her disassemble any squares anyone sent. But, I thought she would get a great boost if she had some to start her off.

My youngest boy has been her mannequin, when she tries to figure out how to put pieces together to make them be sized right. It's too cute. She made a two piece bathing suit out of her older brothers old under armor sports gear months ago. It was just for fun and a laugh. She told him not to worry about being sewn into it because that's what they did for Olivia Newton Johns fancy outfit at the end of grease, lol. She tried to use a seam ripper to get him back out. But, he ripped it off like he was hulk Hogan with those yellow tanktops!


----------



## gibbsgirl

Kris in MI said:


> I don't think it is a problem for you to ask. Similar to those who post about sewing or quilting or knitting or crocheting things for donation to homeless, nursing homes, someone who is ill, etc. Those who don't want to participate don't have to.
> 
> As Pepsiboy asked, knowing if there is a particular size or sizes of blocks wanted would be most helpful. That way the ones your daughter does receive will be compatible in terms of fitting them all together into a quilt top. If you have an assortment of sizes, say some are 8" and some are 15", some 6" or 12" or 9", it will be tough for a beginner (oh heck, tough for an experienced quilter!) to make them work with each other.


OK, wow. So sounds like they really do come in a lot of sizes. Is there one size that's most common, like say 12"? That way it would be more likely other folks would have those around?


----------



## Kris in MI

gibbsgirl said:


> OK, wow. So sounds like they really do come in a lot of sizes. Is there one size that's most common, like say 12"? That way it would be more likely other folks would have those around?


For a lot of the block swaps that have been done on HT in the past, and for the forum quilt that happens up in the Countryside Families forum, 12" is the most common. You can make a bed-sized top pretty quickly with 12" blocks.


----------



## Jlynnp

Let me see what I have here. I think I may have something.


----------



## gibbsgirl

Kris in MI said:


> For a lot of the block swaps that have been done on HT in the past, and for the forum quilt that happens up in the Countryside Families forum, 12" is the most common. You can make a bed-sized top pretty quickly with 12" blocks.


OK. Then, I'll say 12 inch blocks.

But if anyone is generous enough to offer something different, I will gratefully accept.

Thanks.


----------



## DW

My weekend treat to myself is I am going to spend one day sewing...I'm pretty sure I've got at least one (LOL)...need to clean up the stash!!!!


----------



## gibbsgirl

DW said:


> My weekend treat to myself is I am going to spend one day sewing...I'm pretty sure I've got at least one (LOL)...need to clean up the stash!!!!


Terrific. Thanks. Just pm me if you're able to send one. My dad said I could have folks mail them to him and he'd smuggle them to me, lol. Don't want my kiddo to see them. I can send you the address if you pm me.


----------



## maxine

I'm positive I have some blocks to send to her,, does she favor any particular color scheme for her bedroom??


----------



## gibbsgirl

maxine said:


> I'm positive I have some blocks to send to her,, does she favor any particular color scheme for her bedroom??


A few people have asked me this. She really does like lots of colors, and I'd just be grateful to have anything y'all were able to send.

But, in case anyone is plan ng on making one and has a lot of scraps to choose from, or in case anyone has several extra squares to choose from, I'll say her current favorite color is green. She loves the girl character from that TV show leverage, Parker, and Parker's favorite color is green. She wanted all green notebooks and folders for schoolwork this year, lol.

But, honestly she really does like lots of colors.

Thank you so much guys. A couple nice members already contacted me.

We have awhile til her bday rolls around, so please feel free to let me know if you have any you'd like to send.

This is the time if year I really start restocking my Christmas and bday box stashes. And, with this being a big bday (13) as far as our family tradition goes, I'm just trying to be sure I get it all pulled together.


----------



## Ruby

I think it's wonderful your daughter is wanting to learn to sew. I wish we lived close enough I would help mentor her.


----------



## gibbsgirl

Thanks everyone! I've gotten a few offers from some generous members here. Thank you so much. Still have plenty of time for anyone interested in joining in. Just pm me.

She has been using YouTube to learn about different hair and makeup and nail beauty skills. She regularly tries them out on herself and me, although a lot of them have to be undone before we venture out in public, lol.

But, you learn by doing, I tell her dad a lot. Bless him, he just rolls his eyes and lets us cacarry on!

I' m hoping we'll find some great YouTube channels for learning some sewing skills, too.


----------



## Ruby

Youtube is a great place to find sewing. Missouri Star Quilt Co has some great videos. A lot of simple ones she could learn with.


----------



## DW

I put mine in the mail today...hope you get lots!


----------



## gibbsgirl

Thank you so much!


----------



## rjayne

What date do you need these by to make it for her birthday?


----------



## gibbsgirl

rjayne said:


> What date do you need these by to make it for her birthday?


Her bday is after the Xmas holidays. Lots of time. I'm just kinda a planner.

It's survival mostly, if I don't spread stuff out and stay ahead, I could never keep up, lol.


----------



## maxine

I got a package mailed off today,, there are 13 blocks.. I made the top 4 blocks ust for her.. had lots of fun doing making them,, now I think I need to make a "Green" quilt for me!!! the package should arrive in SD by Friday.. hope she enjoys them and all the rest she is getting.. should be a fun project for her.. )


----------



## gibbsgirl

maxine said:


> I got a package mailed off today,, there are 13 blocks.. I made the top 4 blocks ust for her.. had lots of fun doing making them,, now I think I need to make a "Green" quilt for me!!! the package should arrive in SD by Friday.. hope she enjoys them and all the rest she is getting.. should be a fun project for her.. )


Oh my! Thank you so much. I'm ready touched that folks here can be so kind as to feel such enthusiasm for a kiddo they don't know. I really am thrilled to know i',ll have such a nice surprise for her that was sent from other folks who can sew.

I really think it's going to be a real encouragement to her to see things that others have made and feel confidence that it's a wonderful skill and hobby she has an interest in!

Thank you so much for being part of this.


----------



## Tinker

Gibbs, pm me your addy, & I will see what I can find.


----------



## gibbsgirl

Tinker said:


> Gibbs, pm me your addy, & I will see what I can find.


Thanks a bunch. Just messaged you a little bit ago!


----------



## gibbsgirl

Hi folks. Just wanted to send a thank you.

Dad got a white USPS envelopr, a mailla envelope and a small CX cardboard cube shape box. 

Thank you so much to those folks who sent squares! Can't wait to give them to her! Her bdays going to be terrific!


----------



## DW

I sent a small box...did you get it?


----------



## gibbsgirl

DW said:


> I sent a small box...did you get it?


I think the small box must be yours. I'm so excited to see her open them. I guess it has a little bag in it too?

Gotta get them here and hidden so I don't spoil her surprise!


----------



## Pepsiboy

gibbsgirl said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> A while back I made a thread asking for info about buying my girl a sewing machine for her big 13 to old bday. Her bday is still a ways off. But, her daddy and grandpa have said they will make sure she's getting it.
> 
> I am working on getting her fabrics to go along with it, so she can get started as soon as she gets the gift.
> 
> And, I've gotten some good (I think?) Books that seem to cover a lot of basic sewing info.
> 
> Anyhoo, I was wondering it anyone had any leftover quilt squares that needed a home? I really don't have any sewing skills. But, I thought if a few ladies here had any homeless squares that they would be willing to drop in the mail in an envelope, it would be an exciting way for her to feel connected to some experienced sewers, and give her some pieces to look at and maybe attempt to copy with what I can get her so she could create some of her own quilt squares. She might even be able to use them all together to make a small quilt that would be a sentimental treasure for her and an encouragement to not give up on learning to sew, despite not having a very skilled mama to offer advice.
> 
> If any of you ladies would like to drop one in the mail, I could give you the address if you pm'd me.
> 
> Haven't been on a lot of this forums threads in the past, so not really sure if this is OK to ask. My apologies if it's not.
> 
> Thank you.


gibbsgirl,

I put some squares in the mail yesterday to your father in SD. I hope your daughter will like them.

Dave


----------



## gibbsgirl

Pepsiboy said:


> gibbsgirl,
> 
> I put some squares in the mail yesterday to your father in SD. I hope your daughter will like them.
> 
> Dave


Thank you so much. I'm sure she will be just ecstatic when she sees them. She's fascinated with sewing and crafting. I'm so excited for her bday it's almost comical.


----------



## maxine

How much longer until the birthday surprise??!! I'm so very excited to know her reaction!!! please keep us posted and would love to see some pictures. )


----------



## gibbsgirl

maxine said:


> How much longer until the birthday surprise??!! I'm so very excited to know her reaction!!! please keep us posted and would love to see some pictures. )


I'll pm you. Not sure I want to put up her actually bday online publicly.

It's a while though. I'm just a big planner I guess. Been planning for it for months.

Their dad gets the boys their own big craftsman rolling tool cart for the shop when they turn 13. Kind of makes the transition to more grown up hope chest type gifts around the time their wish list is expanding passed just toy dept stuff.

I only have one girl, so for her I've been collecting more grownup sewing stuff. I'm planning to get her a good sewing machine, as an equivalent to the toolboxes the boys get.

Been collecting sewing books and notions, and some fabric.

I'm thrilled to have actual squares you kind folks have sent though. I really think it will help inspire her and give her somewhere to start so to speak. Cause I think deciding what to try first will be a challenge with all the exciting options sewing offers!


----------



## Tinker

Got my blocks in the mail this morning. Sorry it took me so long.


----------



## gibbsgirl

Tinker said:


> Got my blocks in the mail this morning. Sorry it took me so long.


Thank you so much! No problem at all. Her birthday is after Christmas. So, absolutely, no problem with it taking awhile.

I'm just a planner, and this is a big birthday for us. Since we're spending more than a typical birthday, I had to start a long ways off so I have time to get sewing stuff collected and a good sewing machine picked out and paid for.

The good Lord is blessing me with patience for sure. Cause I'm so excited for when she gets to open it all and start really sewing. She's definitely outgrown all the little kids play crafting stuff she's gotten over the years and her skills and interest in seeing seem only to grow bigger each year!


----------



## rjayne

Sent a package today


----------



## gibbsgirl

rjayne said:


> Sent a package today


Thank you so much!


----------



## LittleMrsAdams

Hey, I don't have any extra squares but I do have some fabric that my great-grandma started cutting for quilt appliquÃ©s that I inherited in a sewing desk. They don't fit with the other quilt she left that I'm currently trying to finish and I don't know what the pattern was supposed to be. 

I was planning on using them as accents for other projects. Would your DD like some to use in her own projects? There are several different colors, patterns and textures. Let me know if you want some or not, thanks


----------



## gibbsgirl

LittleMrsAdams said:


> Hey, I don't have any extra squares but I do have some fabric that my great-grandma started cutting for quilt appliquÃ©s that I inherited in a sewing desk. They don't fit with the other quilt she left that I'm currently trying to finish and I don't know what the pattern was supposed to be.
> 
> I was planning on using them as accents for other projects. Would your DD like some to use in her own projects? There are several different colors, patterns and textures. Let me know if you want some or not, thanks


That sounds great. Thanks so much for your generosity! I will send you a pm with the address.


----------



## LittleMrsAdams

Package sent!


----------



## gibbsgirl

LittleMrsAdams said:


> Package sent!


Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## Tinker

Has she had her birthday yet? Wondering how she liked the blocks.


----------



## LittleMrsAdams

Tinker said:


> Has she had her birthday yet? Wondering how she liked the blocks.


I want to know this too. I hope she likes the things she gets (got?)!


----------



## gibbsgirl

Her bday is actually in spring lol. But, its such a big deal to me to plan out getting a great sewing machine and supplies, and all that, plus the expense that I've been saving and planning for months to be sure I have it all as perfect as I can get.

I can't believe that I've not let the cat out of the bag to her yet!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Would she like sewing book from the 1930's complete with pictures ? I believe it's from Better Homes and Garden.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

I loaned it to my mother,sisters , neices, when they were learning to sew


----------



## gibbsgirl

Well friends. We did my daughter's birthday. We got her a new Singer quantum stylist 9960, and of course, the beautiful l goodies y'all sent for her.

She is very excited, and your kind little packages, were definitely a huge encouragement to her. She immediately asked her dad to help her set it up and explain about how it worked. Her grandpa brought in a bag of old clothes for her to give her lots of fabric to cut apart and test our all the ways her machine works. I got her one pattern and some basic sewing books.

We're off to a fun start. And, I just wanted to send a very heartfelt thank you to y'all.

So glad I started this project with y'all months ago. At the time, she had been on a kick for years about being crafty and wanting to be a hairstylist. Sewing was interesting, but she wasn't confident in trying much, and I don't have a lot of experience to help.

Since September when I started planning this gift and now, she actually has gotten very interested in sewing. In fact, she says she's hoping she can become a part time entrepreneur, and be able to earn money sewing quilts, making alterations, etc. And, then she could earn a living doing something that fascinates her, but work at something that would allow her to be a stay at home wife and mana someday. Kinda blew me away.

Who knows what will happen. But, I was thrilled that her sparked interest has only grown exponentially in these past months.

So, again, thank you all soooo much. Be well friends.


----------



## Pepsiboy

gibbsgirl,

Please let us see some of her work when she gets going. I'm glad she is thrilled about it all. Who knows what she will accomplish. Best wishes.

Dave


----------



## maxine

This is wonderful to hear that she is so excited about sewing.. You have given her an opportunity to acquire a skill that will help her all her life.. Would to see pictures of all the blocks she received and hopefully what she does with them.. Good wishes to all..


----------



## fireliteca

Does she need some standard sewing books? I'm going through my stuff this fall and my daughter doesn't want any of my sewing stuff. If you pm the address I'll be happy to send them to her


----------



## Belfrybat

How about posting some of things she has made with the quilt squares people on this board sent?


----------



## rjayne

So any creations yet?


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Wonder if we got scammed? Sure would hate to think that? Anybody heard from gibbsgirl lately?


----------



## HorseMom

MoBookworm1957 said:


> Wonder if we got scammed? Sure would hate to think that? Anybody heard from gibbsgirl lately?


I suppose it's possible. Though a lot of things and people have changed on HT.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Possibly


----------



## gibbsgirl

Here goes. Hope this works.


----------



## gibbsgirl

Please let me know if this works for y'all. Trying to attach pictures without my hubby's help.


----------



## gibbsgirl

Hello again everyone. 

I'm sorry I've been gone off here so much. 2016 just about blew me over. Had some health issues and other stuff off-line that we've been dealing with.

Plus, online and real life was pretty intense with all political stuff everywhere, lol.

Anyway, I have an update.

I FOUND A SEWING TEACHER FOR MY DAUGHTER!!!!!!!

My husband got her a good Singer sewing machine for her bday, back in May. And, in the Fall, a homeschool mom offered a basic sewing class. Well, my girl and two of her best friends signed up. And, this spring semester, she's teaching again and they are learning some basic quilting.

I really hope she keeps offering it. It's helped my kiddo so much.

For Xmas time, my girl made a whole bunch of fabric gift bags that we are now keeping to reuse.

I tried to attach 4 pictures here. (If it doesn't work, tell me. I'll ask my husband to take a look.) They are from stuff at the sewing class.

My daughter was ecstatic to receive all the wonderful quilting stuff that y'all sent. She kept it for several weeks trying to figure out what to do with it.

Okay, I won't keep you in suspense anymore. In one of the pics, you can see her wearing a quilt/blanket/cape. Yep, she and her best friend made capes with quilt squares. And, then they wore them to sewing class like they were super heroes. And, then they wore them to the homeschooler teen night at the church where our co-op meets. And, she wears it around the house. And, they love them. And, their goofy siblings and friends think they are awesome.

Y'all really gave me and her a boost of encouragement to give this whole sewing thing a go. And, God has blessed us a bunch with your generosity and with getting me connected to this other mom, who is a great seamstress and teacher.

Thanks a whole bunch everyone.

I'll try and pop around and not lose touch. Hoping things will settle down, but still finding my footing. Have one family member who has some serious health changes that started completely unexpectedly in April, 2016.....and I'm still finding my groove with homeschooling at the high school level now.....my kids are growing up too fast!


----------



## maxine

What a cool and creative way to use the blocks!! Wonderful!! Thank You for the pictures and the update!! I'm so glad I was able to help..


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Thank you for the update.
Glad she is enjoying sewing and quilting.


----------



## Pepsiboy

gibbsgirl said:


> Hello again everyone.
> 
> I'm sorry I've been gone off here so much. 2016 just about blew me over. Had some health issues and other stuff off-line that we've been dealing with.
> 
> Plus, online and real life was pretty intense with all political stuff everywhere, lol.
> 
> Anyway, I have an update.
> 
> I FOUND A SEWING TEACHER FOR MY DAUGHTER!!!!!!!
> 
> My husband got her a good Singer sewing machine for her bday, back in May. And, in the Fall, a homeschool mom offered a basic sewing class. Well, my girl and two of her best friends signed up. And, this spring semester, she's teaching again and they are learning some basic quilting.
> 
> I really hope she keeps offering it. It's helped my kiddo so much.
> 
> For Xmas time, my girl made a whole bunch of fabric gift bags that we are now keeping to reuse.
> 
> I tried to attach 4 pictures here. (If it doesn't work, tell me. I'll ask my husband to take a look.) They are from stuff at the sewing class.
> 
> My daughter was ecstatic to receive all the wonderful quilting stuff that y'all sent. She kept it for several weeks trying to figure out what to do with it.
> 
> Okay, I won't keep you in suspense anymore. In one of the pics, you can see her wearing a quilt/blanket/cape. Yep, she and her best friend made capes with quilt squares. And, then they wore them to sewing class like they were super heroes. And, then they wore them to the homeschooler teen night at the church where our co-op meets. And, she wears it around the house. And, they love them. And, their goofy siblings and friends think they are awesome.
> 
> Y'all really gave me and her a boost of encouragement to give this whole sewing thing a go. And, God has blessed us a bunch with your generosity and with getting me connected to this other mom, who is a great seamstress and teacher.
> 
> Thanks a whole bunch everyone.
> 
> I'll try and pop around and not lose touch. Hoping things will settle down, but still finding my footing. Have one family member who has some serious health changes that started completely unexpectedly in April, 2016.....and I'm still finding my groove with homeschooling at the high school level now.....my kids are growing up too fast!


gibbsgirl,your troubles this last year. I'm


----------



## Pepsiboy

gibbsgirl said:


> Well friends. We did my daughter's birthday. We got her a new Singer quantum stylist 9960, and of course, the beautiful l goodies y'all sent for her.
> 
> She is very excited, and your kind little packages, were definitely a huge encouragement to her. She immediately asked her dad to help her set it up and explain about how it worked. Her grandpa brought in a bag of old clothes for her to give her lots of fabric to cut apart and test our all the ways her machine works. I got her one pattern and some basic sewing books.
> 
> We're off to a fun start. And, I just wanted to send a very heartfelt thank you to y'all.
> 
> So glad I started this project with y'all months ago. At the time, she had been on a kick for years about being crafty and wanting to be a hairstylist. Sewing was interesting, but she wasn't confident in trying much, and I don't have a lot of experience to help.
> 
> Since September when I started planning this gift and now, she actually has gotten very interested in sewing. In fact, she says she's hoping she can become a part time entrepreneur, and be able to earn money sewing quilts, making alterations, etc. And, then she could earn a living doing something that fascinates her, but work at something that would allow her to be a stay at home wife and mana someday. Kinda blew me away.
> 
> Who knows what will happen. But, I was thrilled that her sparked interest has only grown exponentially in these past months.
> 
> So, again, thank you all soooo much. Be well friends.


gibbsgirl,

Sorry for all your troubles this last year. I'm sure it will all work out.
All of us are just waiting to see what your daughter has made with the blocks we sent you. I'm sure everything will be awesome. 

Dave


----------

